# What I learned from the Lance Doping Posts.



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

First,, I’m not a big Lance fan however, this is what I have learned from the doping posts;


Anonymity empowers posters to;


Say stuff they would never have the balls to say face to face
Pretend that they actually had skin in the game
Pretend that they were actually harmed by any of this nonsense. It’s easy to spread hate from the keyboard.
Report that they heard it straight from the horses mouth when in reality it was a rumor or at best hear say from someone else.
To be above reproach so we can forget that forgiveness the the best of all human interactions, it’s easy to kick some one on the floor.
To forget that Lance has become the US governments flavor of the month for persecution, including assigning a fleet of winged monkey boy lawyers and investigators, coercing witnesses to say what they wanted them to say including charging them with the RICO statutes for non compliance or as co-conspirers. In short these proceedings were as fair as the Salem Witch Hunts.
That Lance must be the real devil and have the ability to mind meld like Spock as he got a large bike corporation to ruin another persons bike business, started winning all of those TdF’s long before the other top racers had lost their edge, has gotten the racing officials to simply forget all of the several hundred positive dope tests,, amongst other cardinal sins

Have a great day,, N2deep


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

I think your #6 is a good example of #s 1 to 5.

The best way for it not to bother someone is not to post about it, leave it alone and go ride instead.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

First, I used to be a casual Lance fan, but by about 2003-2004 I could no longer suspend disbelief. It wasn't just about Lance, but that whole generation of cyclists. Lance just was the perfect storm of will and circumstance that took it to the furthest extent possible.


Since you don't know me or the vast majority of the people here, you can't really know what we would say to him face-to-face. I wouldn't say anything to him that hasn't already been said to his face, and don't know if I'd enjoy the interaction, based on reports of his personality from countless sources. I'd rather pass.
The only "skin I have in the game" is as a spectator. Lance improved coverage of cycling in the US, but overall he and his contemporaries have weakened the long-term financial viability of the sport.
I don't like watching races and instinctively wonder if a rider is doper, or worse, have a validated suspicion. I'd prefer to just watch them ride without the baggage. Otherwise, I'm just fine.
The pro riders I've met who raced against him either were very careful about what they said about him or admired what he accomplished. These were all US riders, and before the reasoned decision. I haven't talked to any since. Yes, I know which forum member you're referring to, and his connections are probably far better than mine. He has a far better record for predicting outcomes in this situation (sometimes years ahead of time) than I do.
I can forgive someone without allowing them the opportunity to do further damage. The man is toxic, and no sport deserves the kind of publicity he brings.
This is just the latest of a long string of investigations against Lance, but probably the first that had the means to investigate everything properly and take him on in court. Given the amount of resources and political connections he had at his disposal, that is no small thing. He was no soft target.
I get it. You still believe to some degree in the myth that was spun during those years, or at least parts of it. In some ways, I envy you.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I did not learn anything useful to me.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

school must have been tough


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

How about not start another thread.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool story bro


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

If only we had some Armstrong threads to post this in. . . ._ [oh wait, we have like 8 of them]_


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Coolhand said:


> If only we had some Armstrong threads to post this in. . . ._ [oh wait, we have like 8 of them]_


For that I neg rep thee.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

spade2you said:


> For that I neg rep thee.


spade... that's so like, um... 2 years ago....negs are now the sign of approval. Keep UP!!!

This post brought to you by the ex who actually reads the good Doctor F's posts, for good reason.


----------



## the_rouleur (May 3, 2014)

Interesting post and I have a few minutes spare.

1. I would love to meet Lance, I don't mind saying what I think. I would say I always thought you were a cheater, glad you got banned and glad you lost the TdF titles. Then I would say I think you a being harshly treated now and would be sympathetic to your life ban being reduced.
2.I do, I have been racing and riding for 25 years. No current pro rider has anymore entitlement to any of us that race. They are just faster than me.
3. I wasn't harmed, anyone pretending they are, or still are now are just full of it. For the record I don't care about any dopers or their families that claim they were harmed.
4. n/a for me.
5. I have never doped, but as in 1 above I think my opinion is a lot less extreme than others here or on other boards.
6. Don't care about the US Government or their ridiculous case.
7. That's not my opinion.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

If he had not ruined so many people's lives who dared to tell the truth about his doping, I could muster up a bit of forgiveness. But the brash Texan couldn't figure out how to tell the truth until he'd ruined many peoples careers and brought the sport of cycling to it's knees. I didn't like him prior to his cancer, but thought his health battle had humanized him, but it had just showed how to the say the right things while in front of the camera. He obviously has a personality disorder.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, Mr N2deep, ( I assume that's your real name and you're not sharing your insights under the protective cloak of anonymity), that's some mighty interesting stuff you've gleaned from your research.
Sadly, it's no different from a lot of the other uninformed piffle spouted by people who don't seem to care too much about Armstrong but seem to have formed pretty gutsy views on those who see him for what he is, i.e. a cheat, a liar and a bully. 

Best regards to Mrs N2deep and thanks for playing. :thumbsup:


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

what a stupid thread.


----------



## ulibarri (Aug 16, 2014)

N2deep.......I could really give a **** that he won by cheating, they all did/do it. The funny thing about it all, is the crying he has been doing about his lifetime ban. He doesn't get it. 
I can only imagine having a team of lawyers after my ass for telling the truth, I'm sure getting a goodnights sleep would be hard let alone continue on with life. 
Lance is on the other side of the coin and I hope he gets a small taste of what he put all those people through! However bad the outcome is for him, it won't be enough.
Ask phil gaimon what he thinks of lance and why.

Didn't lance try to get his girl to cover his drunk ass for his driving accident?


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

What I've learn from the Lance Doping Posts:

1. Lance lovers will love Lance no matter what!
2. Lance haters will hate Lance no matter what!
3. The rest of us will occasionally read these threads because nobody is posting anything worth a damn in the General Cycling Discussion forum (with the obvious exception of whether or not helmet mirrors are helpful or not), and we are tired of talking about FTP in the Racing and Training forum.


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't get past the balls and face to face part


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

thighmaster said:


> I didn't get past the balls and face to face part


triggered?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not sure if I've ever posted this before, but I only started to like Lance after he got disgraced. It made him human. Not a god. Not a saint.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Cool story bro


I remember that bumper sticker quote.

Here's a new one. Old guy trying to look cool


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Old guy trying to look cool


Like a 40 year running in a Speedo in a desperate effort to remain relevant?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Like a 40 year running in a Speedo in a desperate effort to remain relevant?


Ahhgg.....woof


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

my eyes! gah


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Does he have a c-section scar??? :skep:


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Does he have a c-section scar??? :skep:


Nah, he just had his appendix out. It weighed 7lbs. 9ozs. and its name is Skippy.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

SicBith said:


> Ahhgg.....woof


He won that triathlon (Superfrog @ Silver Strand State Beach, San Diego 2012)
was hosted (formerly) by the Navy SEALS. His bike split was frigging fast, just over 2 hrs for 56 miles (about a 28 mph average and a course record)


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

you guys don't see it yet? he never doped, but he had to tell the story that he did, or else USADA would never let him go dominate the triathlon.

this isn't rocket science.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I have always liked Lance. What I learned from his adventures is that people are jealous, and love to dog pile a winner. Pro cycling and fans revel in schadenfreude, enjoyment from another's misfortune.


----------

